# Dooling Deal Agreed



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

The Sentinel's reporting that Dooling has agreed to a 4 year, 11 million dollar deal. Personally, I don't see this as a great deal especially when Orlando see's Dooling as starting material in the same backcourt as Francis. I can just see the troubles we will have with this backcourt.
A 4 year deal for a point guard who has been a reserve for most of his career doesn't seem like the right direction to me.

Source


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

thanks from a nets fan for saving us from ourselves.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

PG Steve Francis
PG Jameer Nelson
PG Keyon Dooling
PG Travis Diener

Francis needs to be traded.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Seems like a pretty good signing and could signal that Orlando will eventually be dumping Francis.

Not a bad price for Dooling. Not a terrible contract.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

if dooling has a promise of a "chance to start", what does that mean?

is it:

A. Francis vs Dooling for the PG spot

B. Nelson vs Francis vs Dooling for the PG spot

C. Nelson vs Dooling for the PG spot and Francis to the 2G or traded

I wouldn't be happy if i were nelson.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Nelson will be fine. Even if Dooling starts for some asinine reason I don't see how Nelson doesn't play at least 25 minutes a game off the bench. 

If I was Francis I would be a little nervous. With Nelson, Dooling, and Diener we can cover the point guard position with or without Francis. Make no mistake about it, Francis will be shopped hard (if he isn't already). Hopefully any Francis trade will land us some combo of a starting SG and expiring contracts and/or picks.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Okay this may seem a little far-fetched, but with the signing of Dooling and the trade Memphis made (giving them 17 players under contract next season) could this be setting up a Francis to Memphis deal?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Dooling improved a lot this season, but there's no way he should start at PG. He's not a true point at all. He over dribbles more than anyone in the league, and makes a lot of stupid decisions. He's a poor man's Steve Francis. He's a good offensive spark off the bench though. He's a very good defender, he hustles, and he has developed a decent shot.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Smith said the signing would be so that Francis could be at the 2 guard position exclusively. Of course, he's probably just covering up the possibility of Francis being traded. Like the smoke screens he gave us about the draft, and the denial he gave us the other day about the Dooling deal. I guess we'll just have to wait to see. I don't like the idea of Dooling and Francis in the same back court, not enough basketball to go around.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> Okay this may seem a little far-fetched, but with the signing of Dooling and the trade Memphis made (giving them 17 players under contract next season) could this be setting up a Francis to Memphis deal?



Maybe, but we can't really afford to take more players back from Memphis than we send, unless we don't plan on signing our rookies. According to OrlandoSentinel, when we sign Dooling and if we sign Vasquez and Diener, we'd have 15 guys under contract.

Though the Grizz are one of the teams that I could see us trading with. Though Stevie would probably freak out when he found out he was getting traded there.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

The Miami Herald is reporting that the deal is $10 million over 3 years, whereas the Orlando Sentinel reported $12 million over 4 years. Anybody know which deal is correct?

Miami Herald Link - Registration Required


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> The Miami Herald is reporting that the deal is $10 million over 3 years, whereas the Orlando Sentinel reported $12 million over 4 years. Anybody know which deal is correct?
> 
> Miami Herald Link - Registration Required


The Sentinel today says $10 million over 3.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> The Miami Herald is reporting that the deal is $10 million over 3 years, whereas the Orlando Sentinel reported $12 million over 4 years. Anybody know which deal is correct?
> 
> Miami Herald Link - Registration Required


Florida Today also says 3 years for $10 million for what it's worth...


----------



## goodseats (Jul 19, 2005)

i am actually really excited abou this deal. i think it means that our management have something in the works to get francis out of here, and that is good. if we can get a good SG then we could have a much better season this year than we did last year. this is all hoping that we have a deal coming soon, please tell me there is a deal coming soon. please.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I think this deal is benificial in either direction this could be taken. Dooling had an above his average season last year, raising his trade value, if that's the way we're going with this signing. If we're signing him for keeps, and we trade Francis (and that's what it's looking like) then we need to have depth at the point. Diener probably isn't ready to come in and be a backup right away.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I don't think signing Dooling necessarily means Francis is going to be dealt, although it would be nice if it did. 

Orlando seems steadfast on playing Francis at SG next year. If that is the case, I doubt they are really comfortable with having only a 2nd year player and a tiny rookie running at PG for most of the season.

I think it Jameer and Dooling will be left to battle it out in training camp for the starting PG spot and the one who loses will come off the bench as a backup. And Dooling could play some mins at SG. Even in that situation, I think we keep Diener on the roster for now as a 3rd PG. It may actually be a good idea, if this is the case, the let Diener play in the NBDL until he is needed. I'd rather have T-Dien getting some on-court experience than sitting on the bench.


----------

